# Corid Dosing Questions



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Currently I am having a crash course on 'The Importance Of Being Able To Separate Species'

So I want to treat my herd for Cocci. Pretty sure one of them has it.. so I just want to go ahead and knock it out.

The Directions:
Dosage / Administration for 5-Day Treatment Program: 
Add Corid® 20% Soluble Powder to drinking water at the rate of 4oz./50 gal. One 10 oz. packet to 125 gallons of water. For automatic water proportioners that meter 1 fl. oz. per gallon of drinking water, add 1 bag (10 oz.) in 1 gallon of water to make stock solution. At the usual rates of water consumption, this will provide an intake of approximately 10 mg amprolium/kg (2.2 lb.) body weight. *Offer this solution as the only source of water for 5 days.*

When back in their pen they have access to a lot of shade and dont drink very much at all. They sip it here and there, but the 4 of them dont hardly make a dent in a 3 gallon bucket. 
...Is this going to be enough to actually treat them? Or should I just administer it to each orally?

If I keep them with everyone they drink a lot more because its hotter and they are moving around more. 
"Everyone" includes dogs and chickens. 
Can dogs and chickens drink the solution?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Just drench them directly with the daily dose they need, based on their weight.

Corid is a coccidiostat. Meaning it doesn't really kill it totally, just kind of halts it for a little while. It is more of a preventative, given every three weeks to goats who are at risk, like kids. If you want to eliminate the coccidia in their gut (though they will just pick it up again since it is in the environment/their feces), something like dimethox or sulmet is used.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I used sulmet and it worked very well. By the third day they were back to their normal selves, so I continued the treatment to the end of the five days. They're doing great now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When it comes to prevention or treatment, individual dosing is best IMO, when you use a mass type product...you just don't know if each are getting the amount needed to do any good. If you *suspect* one goat has a cocci overload, it truly is best to have a vet do a fecal if you have never encountered it before or ever had to treat for it.

Yes...chickens and dogs can get coccidia BUT the only treatment I have ever seen for a dog with cocci has been Albon. I would not leave any medicated water as a community watering source for multiple species.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons(3 ounces) corid to 16 oz water.... not sure about the powdered mixture...
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days
You can give Fortified vit B complex. To rebuild gut a day after last treatment, not during.



> Corid is a coccidiostat. Meaning it doesn't really kill it totally, just kind of halts it for a little while. It is more of a preventative, given every three weeks to goats who are at risk, like kids. If you want to eliminate the coccidia in their gut (though they will just pick it up again since it is in the environment/their feces), something like dimethox or sulmet is used.


 I have to disagree...it treats and does in fact kill cocci......I use corid ....when I have cocci issues..... works really fast...by the next day.. they are back to normal..... :wink:


----------

